# Vent Mount



## Italnstallion99 (Sep 5, 2015)

Can anyone recommended a good phone mount that attaches to the a/c vent? The one I have seems to kep falling off and always needs to be readjusted


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've used this one for 14 months without issues.

Whatever you do, DO NOT BUY A MAGNETIC ONE as they just do not work at all.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00LU5LWQK/?tag=upnet01-20


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I have a great magnetic mount that uses the CD player. The vent mounts will ruin your vent slats, loosen the connection that allows them to be positioned, or otherwise damage your phone and/or break something in your car. In my experience and observation, at least.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

My magnet mount works great. The base sticks to a smooth surface on the dash. I keep it low, so rival Ants don't make me to be another Ant. Due to oversaturation we have heavy Ant on Ant road rage here:

(Old phone, car, and app but same set up in new car.)


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I got a vent mount at Walmart that sucks. It attaches with two clothes pin like clamps, and just keeps sliding off the vent. I have an older one that hangs onto the vent with claw hooks, that doesn’t let go. I like mounting it over the vent because the phone can get hot, and the vent air keeps it cool. You’ve got to protect your electronics. I haven’t had any trouble with damage to the vent, but it may depend on the quality of the vent. I would like to have a magnetic holder, but there’s no place to stick it, and I’d like to keep the phone over the vent.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Italnstallion99 said:


> Can anyone recommended a good phone mount that attaches to the a/c vent? The one I have seems to kep falling off and always needs to be readjusted


Used this for the last 5 years.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0014S5FVQ/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I have this which works pretty well. I don't like the vent ones because it blocks the air conditioning that normally hits me directly. It does keep the phone nice and cool though. But in the winter it would make the phone hotter. So I keep it off the vent. 
iOttie Easy One Touch 2 Car Mount Holder Universal Phone Compatible with iPhone XS Max R 8/8 Plus 7 7 Plus 6s Plus 6s 6 SE Samsung Galaxy S8 Plus S8 Edge S7 S6 Note 9 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JRGOKQ8/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I use a cheap magnetic vent mount from 5 Below (you guys have that store?). I just replaced the first one after the clip got too loose. For $5 I don’t mind replacing one every year and a half or so. 

Yes, it blocks the vent. I just shut that vent off, my car is plenty cool in the summer.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

If I park in the sun, the plastic melts on the vent mounts. Tried several. I ended up zip tieing what was left of one to the vent.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> I have a great magnetic mount that uses the CD player. The vent mounts will ruin your vent slats, loosen the connection that allows them to be positioned, or otherwise damage your phone and/or break something in your car. In my experience and observation, at least.


This ^^^^^^^


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> I have this which works pretty well. I don't like the vent ones because it blocks the air conditioning that normally hits me directly. It does keep the phone nice and cool though. But in the winter it would make the phone hotter. So I keep it off the vent.
> iOttie Easy One Touch 2 Car Mount Holder Universal Phone Compatible with iPhone XS Max R 8/8 Plus 7 7 Plus 6s Plus 6s 6 SE Samsung Galaxy S8 Plus S8 Edge S7 S6 Note 9 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JRGOKQ8/?tag=ubne0c-20


In the winter, I use the floor vents for heat, and then periodically switch to the upper vents with cooler air. My feet are always cold, while the rest of me gets hot.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Italnstallion99 said:


> Can anyone recommended a good phone mount that attaches to the a/c vent? The one I have seems to kep falling off and always needs to be readjusted


I got one from walmart that works 
really good Gotx is the name on it.
It has 2 plastic hooks that grab the horizontal vents perfectly. 
It has adjustable width and
the phone slides into it from the top
It never falls off and the phone doesnt
come out accidentally either
It was under $10 too


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

I started in winter with a vent mount but people kept wanting me to blast the heater when they got in and my phone would overheat. Use a suction cup one now


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ABQuber said:


> I started in winter with a vent mount but people kept wanting me to blast the heater when they got in and my phone would overheat. Use a suction cup one now


Yet another consideration.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

No issues or damage to my vent mount whatsoever. And the AC keeps my phone cool, which is important as I run 10-12 hour shifts and it seems to get hot doing Uber.

The two magnetic ones I bought first wouldn't hold the phone tightly, and if I hit a bump, it would actually fly off. 

I'm using an S9 though, maybe there is less metal in it than the other phones, so it doesn't hold as well..


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

This is the one I use. It works great.

*SCOSCHE IUH3R VentMount Universal Vent Smartphone/GPS Mount for the Car *



ABQuber said:


> I started in winter with a vent mount but people kept wanting me to blast the heater when they got in and my phone would overheat. Use a suction cup one now


I'm just the opposite. I had been using a windshield mount but switched to the vent mount recently because of overheating in the sun.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Coachman said:


> This is the one I use. It works great.
> 
> *SCOSCHE IUH3R VentMount Universal Vent Smartphone/GPS Mount for the Car *
> 
> ...


I had the same problem at first. Just moved it slightly so it was right above a vent and angled it to hit the phone. Even if I'm not running the a/c I leave the fan blowing. Been working well. Car still stays plenty cold.

My thinking for the windshield one was that people in the back could see it if it was higher up than the vent and they'd stop backseat driving. Well, I was wrong. ?


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Coachman said:


> This is the one I use. It works great.
> 
> *SCOSCHE IUH3R VentMount Universal Vent Smartphone/GPS Mount for the Car *
> 
> ...


Same here. Started with a dash mount and it kept falling off when it was hot. Love my magnetic one. Also have the heat at the feet in the winter, so not an issue on the vent.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got the Scosche mount at Best Buy. The one I bought included both a windshield/dash mount and the vent mount.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

This is the one I've had for 4 years. It works really well - no damage to my vents, it doesn't fall off and I really love it. Logitech brand is a million times better than any of the other brands I've tried.

Yes, it blocks the vent - it really doesn't matter to me. I have others for the ac & when the heat is on, it's never been enough to overheat my phone. I only use the dash settings for heat to get the car warm - after that, I switch to the floor vents to keep it warm. But even if I do use the dash settings, it doesn't overheat my phone.

Logitech +Trip One-Touch Smartphone Airvent Magnetic Car Mount https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KNU98XC/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> I have a great magnetic mount that uses the CD player. The vent mounts will ruin your vent slats, loosen the connection that allows them to be positioned, or otherwise damage your phone and/or break something in your car. In my experience and observation, at least.


What's a CD player? Is that something that tells you your Certificate of Deposit balance?  I haven't had a CD player in my last 3 cars. Exactly how old is your car?

I use this thing on the windshield near the A-pillar.










I have a full charge on my phone before I start my day and just leave it unplugged. It gives me an excuse to stop around 30%, although I still have a fast charger in my car that can fully charge my Note 9+ in about 90 minutes. I have a wireless charging device in my car, but it doesn't do fast charging and it gets the phone really warm. My guess is that's probably the reason for wanting a vent charger. I personally hate the idea of losing a cooling vent for my device, but that's just me.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I have the simplest version of a vent mount and it works great. The one in the link is not the one I have, but the basic principle is the same. I think I got something like 4 or 5 of them a few years ago at a sale on Amazon. Paid maybe 2-3 bucks each.

No issues with breaking vent slats or phone falling off even when hitting potholes.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PGJWYJ0/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> No issues or damage to my vent mount whatsoever. And the AC keeps my phone cool, which is important as I run 10-12 hour shifts and it seems to get hot doing Uber.
> 
> The two magnetic ones I bought first wouldn't hold the phone tightly, and if I hit a bump, it would actually fly off.
> 
> I'm using an S9 though, maybe there is less metal in it than the other phones, so it doesn't hold as well..


I have trouble getting mine detached! LOL


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00STTS3NA/?tag=ubne0c-20
Three years. Zero issues. it unfolds at the bottom so it rests at the bottom of the vent, along with two clamps for the middle of the vent.
It will not move unless you want it moved


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> I had the same problem at first. Just moved it slightly so it was right above a vent and angled it to hit the phone. Even if I'm not running the a/c I leave the fan blowing. Been working well. Car still stays plenty cold.
> 
> My thinking for the windshield one was that people in the back could see it if it was higher up than the vent and they'd stop backseat driving. Well, I was wrong. ?


Those back seat drivers are annoying. Sometimes they give off warnings signs before the ride starts. And sometimes they start out as cool people, and then suddenly get bossy. I haven't quite got them figured out yet.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

I use the magnetic one,,,works great

https://www.microcenter.com/product/474703/u-grip-magnetic-air-vent-phone-mount---black


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I got a few of these even as they are rock solid. I do use a windscreen mount as well.
Good thing about this mount is even if the car rolls over the phone will still be stuck in place. 
Have it hundreds of bumps overtime and it never moves. Cost a little bit more then the cheap crap but you get what you pay for.










https://us.cygnett.com/collections/...entview-universal-car-mount-smartphone-holder


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> My magnet mount works great. The base sticks to a smooth surface on the dash. I keep it low, so rival Ants don't make me to be another Ant. Due to oversaturation we have heavy Ant on Ant road rage here:
> 
> (Old phone, car, and app but same set up in new car.)
> View attachment 346235


What car is that? I'm digging the aesthetics.



TXUbering said:


> What's a CD player? Is that something that tells you your Certificate of Deposit balance?  I haven't had a CD player in my last 3 cars. Exactly how old is your car?


I have a 2017 with a CD player. ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Rog'O Datto said:


> What car is that? I'm digging the aesthetics.


That is a 2016 Prius C2. Here it is on the right, next to my 2006 VW GTI. It was car wash day which is why 2 of my cars were on the lawn.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> That is a 2016 Prius C2. Here it is on the right, next to my 2006 VW GTI. It was car wash day which is why 2 of my cars were on the lawn.
> Your Prius is also very handsome compared to the first gen.
> 
> View attachment 346431


I love the look of the Mk4. I've been a car guy since I was 3. As you know, the Prius is universally derided in that culture. Now I ride share and not only do I have a Camry (also universally derided in car circles) but I really would like a Prius. Now, I even like the interior! ??‍♂ Your Prius is also much better looking than the first gen.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Rog'O Datto said:


> I love the look of the Mk4. I've been a car guy since I was 3. As you know, the Prius is universally derided in that culture. Now I ride share and not only do I have a Camry (also universally derided in car circles) but I really would like a Prius. Now, I even like the interior! ??‍♂ Your Prius is also much better looking than the first gen.


Yes because it's a C2, the smallest and most compact of the Prius family;



















Anyways Toyota discontinued the C Series of Prius. If you got one it would have to be used. This C2 did not belong to me though. It was one of those Uber Xchange Lease cars which cost me $187. a week for the 1.5 years I owned it. I returned it to Uber in June of 2018 and bought a used 2015 Corolla LE Premium. Now my monthly payments are only $420.










Also I restore VWs so that's why I said *one* of my cars;










Hah! Just for fun when I'm done restoring this car (doing a floor pan replacement right now) I should slap an Uber sticker in the window and cruise the hot spots just to watch the reactions. Both Ant and Pax. Obviously I wouldn't pick anyone up but it will be fun to see the facial expressions.

?


----------



## Italnstallion99 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks Everyone for the suggestions


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Zaarc said:


> I have this which works pretty well. I don't like the vent ones because it blocks the air conditioning that normally hits me directly. It does keep the phone nice and cool though. But in the winter it would make the phone hotter. So I keep it off the vent.
> iOttie Easy One Touch 2 Car Mount Holder Universal Phone Compatible with iPhone XS Max R 8/8 Plus 7 7 Plus 6s Plus 6s 6 SE Samsung Galaxy S8 Plus S8 Edge S7 S6 Note 9 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JRGOKQ8/?tag=ubne0c-20


That's the one I use as well. In my case, my dash vents are oddly shaped and angled, and my hand on the steering wheel blocks my view of my phone, so I mount it to the dashboard between the instrument cluster and infotainment screen.


----------

